# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Jackrabbot, social robot, Computational Vision and Geometry Lab, Stanford, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Computational Vision and Geometry Lab

Home page - cvgl.stanford.edu/projects/jackrabbot

Team:

Silvio Savarese

Jerry Kaplan

Alexandre Alahi

Amir Sadeghian

Alexandre Robicquet

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots Learn How to Make Friends and Influence People"
If robots can learn to respect human social norms, they will become much better at navigating busy spaces like airports, malls, or city sidewalks.

by Will Knight
May 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Meet Jackrabbot: the social robot

Published on May 31, 2016




> Before robots can move freely on sidewalks or other crowded spaces, they'll need to understand the unwritten rules of pedestrian behavior. 
> Jackrabbot is the prototype for a new generation of "social robot" designed to learn how to move among humans.

----------

